# Usual suspects? New arrivals? (Halloween mixes)



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't had much of a chance to do any music-listening for Halloween yet, but I saw that Dan Augustine & Spencer Filichia's Halloween mixes are up for 2014:

http://www.halloweenhitswebsite.com/

http://sapmusic.blogspot.com/2014/10/sap-music-halloween-mix-2014.html

and the Jamaican Halloween Spooktacular is underway:

http://jamminjasounds.blogspot.com/

Any other favorite Halloween music mixes you've noticed?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Forgot about Halloween Hits! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't found any new ones yet, but I've been visiting the website below, & if I find any more, I'll post the link!

http://www.countdowntohalloween.com/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I love the SAP Halloween mixes. He really packs in a lot of tracks.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, he's always an interesting listen.  I haven't had a chance to do a sweep to see what else is out there yet - maybe today when I take a break from working on stuff. 

Have you guys ever tried looking for halloween mixes on tumblr? I found some new songs I liked that way last year. Kind of random, but fun stuff. 

https://www.tumblr.com/search/halloween+mix

Here's a fella releasing a bunch of (mostly downloadable, some broken link) mixes through there - a lot of songs I recognize but some I don't. I like his artwork, too!

https://www.tumblr.com/search/kandy coated kackles


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

which kandy coated kackles are you missing? pretty sure I have the whole set.....let me know if you need some uploaded


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

tcb, i put links in my blog for all the mixes ... holler if any are busted.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Whoo - that is great! I forsee surreptitious downloading at work tomorrow.  Thanks, guys.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Six Foot Plus has some great Halloween-related mixes.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://spocksrecordround-up.blogspot.com/

This guy has a very eclectic collection of uploads on his blog, but some great Halloween additions, including a new comp!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good find, kmeyer ... I have lots of his "not comps" already, but the comps look awesome and I love me some retro cover art.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> http://spocksrecordround-up.blogspot.com/
> 
> This guy has a very eclectic collection of uploads on his blog, but some great Halloween additions, including a new comp!


These *are* fun. I like a lot of his other mix themes as well.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

The SAP 2015 Halloween mix is up already! Pretty sweet! And I love the cover!

http://sapmusic.blogspot.ca/2015/09/sap-music-halloween-mix-2015.html

Thanks again to talkingcatblues for sending me directions to that corner of the web a couple years back.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Am having problems with the SAP music files......I can download them, but nothing else.....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Spookmaster. You need something to decompress or unpack the zip file - one that supports password protected files. The site recommends winzip but there should be freeware utilities available. I used The Unarchiver for the Mac available through the app store. I'm not sure what the best place is to get this kind of software on Windows. Might even be something built into Windows nowadays.

But the big problem you may be having is the password found in the link for the latest mix. It should be all lower case - sapmusic2015 . That took me a bit to figure out.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

7-zip is the best free open source unzipper. Good reputation ... good software. http://www.7-zip.org/


----------

